# ...and another burl



## MikeL (Aug 9, 2014)

I really like burls.  It is hard to say which is my favorite but this corrugated burl is in the top three or so.  This is a full sized Emperor from the group purchase (thanks Dale).  First time doing a full sized pen like this.  The emeropr is one nice pen kit!  Any comments are fine.  Thanks, Mike


----------



## Dale Lynch (Aug 9, 2014)

Beautiful timber,stunning pen,job well done.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 9, 2014)

That's one beautiful pen.


----------



## Janster (Aug 9, 2014)

...very well executed! Great finish too!


----------



## mrburls (Aug 10, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful pen and workmanship. And the photos are some of the best I've seen. Wish I could take photos like that. What do you use for a background?
Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Aug 10, 2014)

Beautiful piece if work.


----------



## Woodkiller (Aug 10, 2014)

Superb blank and terrific overall. I love them both. Do you have any info on the blank?


----------



## Marko50 (Aug 10, 2014)

Top shelf!


----------



## MikeL (Aug 10, 2014)

mrburls said:


> Absolutely beautiful pen and workmanship. And the photos are some of the best I've seen. Wish I could take photos like that. What do you use for a background?
> Keith "mrburls"



Thanks. My background is just a semi-gloss white poster board with a piece of glass on top.  I use a photo box I made by just cutting places for lights on the sides and top. I using tracing paper as the light diffuser.  



Woodkiller said:


> Superb blank and terrific overall. I love them both. Do you have any info on the blank?



Thank you. If you are asking where I got the blank from, I don't remember. It came stabilized and was full of eyes as you can see.


----------



## Kaurikid (Aug 15, 2014)

Just how everyone wants their pens to 'turn' out, well me anyway, perfect piece of wood and workmanship. I'm considering this pen kit but cant find any dimensions on Dayacom kits. Can you please tell me the length and width of this one?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## MikeL (Aug 15, 2014)

I fount this link if it helps. There are some IAP vendors that sell this kit. Maybe they can jump in with some dimensions. The link discusses a fountain pen. I assume the FP and roller ball are close to the same. 

Elegant Fountain Pen - The Woodworkers Institute


----------



## BJohn (Aug 15, 2014)

If you are looking for bad comments, you will find none here.

GREAT JOB!


----------



## Big (Aug 15, 2014)

I love the burls, maybe one of my all-time favorites. Good job!


----------



## OZturner (Aug 16, 2014)

Outstanding in all Facets, Mike.
Terrific Pen Choice,
Unbelievably Beautiful Blank.
Superb Fit and Finish.
A Glorious Pen,
Well Worthy of the Front Page.
Brian.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Aug 16, 2014)

That is one sweet piece of burl. Very nice job on the entire package.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Aug 16, 2014)

MikeL said:


> I really like burls.  It is hard to say which is my favorite but this corrugated burl is in the top three or so.  This is a full sized Emperor from the group purchase (thanks Dale).  First time doing a full sized pen like this.  The emeropr is one nice pen kit!  Any comments are fine.  Thanks, Mike



Mike you did an awesome job! Beautiful pen and pieces of burl! Job well done! Your welcome!


----------



## TonyL (Aug 16, 2014)

Beautiful work. Especially the finish. Is it CA?


----------



## BayouPenturner (Aug 16, 2014)

nice wood and great job


----------



## MikeL (Aug 16, 2014)

Once again, thank for the nice comments. 




TonyL said:


> Beautiful work. Especially the finish. Is it CA?



Yes, it is a CA finish. I keep trying other finishes and come back to CA as a standard for me. Wish I didn't have such an issue with the fumes.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Kaurikid (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info very helpful indeed.

Regards

Steve


----------



## RKB (Aug 19, 2014)

Beautiful pen.  Thanks for sharing.  Would you please share your CA technique?  I am still attempting to get a consistent finish with CA.  I sometimes get a good one and the next one not so good.  Keep up the good work.
Rod


----------



## MikeL (Aug 19, 2014)

RKB said:


> Beautiful pen.  Thanks for sharing.  Would you please share your CA technique?  I am still attempting to get a consistent finish with CA.  I sometimes get a good one and the next one not so good.  Keep up the good work.
> Rod


 

I can’t say all my CA applications are consistent.  About 25% of the time I start over because in the sanding and buffing process I took too much CA off and exposed the wood.  If I am doing a pen kit that has plenty of meat on the tube (meat between brass tube and outside diameter required for the kit) I turn the barrel below the bushing size and then build it back up with CA.  I build the CA above bushing size (or OD required).  This gives plenty of room to get the CA sanded down and polished to the required OD.  Going several coats beyond the required OD with CA gives plenty of room to fix CA imperfections (pits, bumps, ridges,…)as I work it back down to the needed OD. You will get a ton of different input if you ask people if they use thin or medium CA or both.  I just start with thin and then one or two rounds of medium and finish with thin.  As a personal preference, thin CA is just easier for me to control how it lays down. I sand up to 600 and then use EEE and then the three step Dr. Kirks polish.  My way is one of about 20 other ways…or more!


----------



## jeff (Aug 29, 2014)

A great pen for the front page :biggrin:


----------



## MikeL (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Sandsini (Aug 30, 2014)

I guess I'm a little late to the game, but that's a gorgeous pen...


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 31, 2014)

You certainly did that beautiful piece of burl justice Mike. 
A worthy pen for the front page, well done.


----------

